# Funny Lloyd-Jones Quotation



## greenbaggins (Aug 2, 2010)

As most of you probably know, Martyn Lloyd-Jones wrote a mammoth expository commentary on Romans, which he actually never finished. He wrote fourteen volumes, which go only through Romans 14. It's in the nature of 7,000-8,000 pages. I found it amusing (and so did his editors!) to read this in volume 1: 

"But then, you see, it is not only peace with God, it is peace within also. Each one of these would make a sermon, wouldn't it? It can be expanded, and I hope that any preachers among us will do so. I am trying my best, because of time, to avoid doing so!"

After which, there is a footnote, which reads, "We could not resist leaving these three sentences in!- Ed.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 2, 2010)

It doesn't actually conclude Romans 14, but leaves off with a phrase still to go in 14:17, doesn't it?


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 2, 2010)

py3ak said:


> It doesn't actually conclude Romans 14, but leaves off with a phrase still to go in 14:17, doesn't it?


 
I'm not going to dig volume 14 out from all my Romans volumes to answer that!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, since you need a golf cart to get around in your library, I can understand that.

As I recall, Lloyd-Jones became sick after preaching on "peace" and never was able to get to "joy in the Holy Ghost". He didn't mind, because while he felt he had come to know something about righteousness and peace, "joy in the Holy Ghost" was still beyond him.
However, those interested in a treatment of the complete verse can find it in his book on _The Kingdom of God_.


----------

